# Im Back! :)



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry guys...I was hoping no one thought I walked out. LOL I tried to reformat my hard drive for a silly game, and ended up screwing things up alot more than I had inticipated. I have been offline for about a week and a half.

We had decent weather all last weekend, and I was able to get outside and get some stuff done. I have been enjoying the CC, but have only used it with the dump cart to move bricks and a bunch of tree branches. Only complaint so far is the whine from the transaxle, but it's not that big od a deal. It has 1.9 hours on it now, and I cant wait to start cutting the grass. 

Anyway, just wanted to say "hello" again...Tractorforum was really the only thing I missed, except for looking up a little info on planting herbs. Just wanted to let some of ya know I dodnt fall off the face of the Earth. LOL :worthy: 

Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great to have you back and online again Greg! :thumbsup: Welcome back!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

looking up a little info on planting herbs
What kind of herbs:smoking:  When your tractor whines do you have your throttle all the way up. I find if mine is not it whines but it don't WTFO.
Also welcome back.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We just thought you were spending all your free time with your new squeeze.....CC1525 :furious:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Never mix wine :cheers: and herbs :smoking:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome back! This week sure went downhill weather wise. The rain is making the grass grow. I could just about mow in a few places.

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks guys. Herbs of the legal variety- I have a bunch of basil, chives, jalapenos and cayenne peppers coming up. I decided to go crazy and planted thyme, oregano, rosemary, dill, and two different types of parsley. From what I have read, parsley and rosemary can be difficult to start from seed. It should be interesting. If I end up with 8 types of herbs, I'll be happy.

Jody- Yes, it is more noticeable at lower RPM's. There was quite a few times Id get on the tractor just to move it up 10' or so, and would only put it at almost 1/2 throttle. It's not nearly as noticeable at full throttle. My old CC walkbehind whined alot, but I never thought much of it as I had nothing to compare it to. 

Would the 7 piston pump make more noise than the 5 piston pump like in the 1000 series? I dunno. Will it become less pronounced after seeing some use? Dunno that either, but either way, it's not that big a deal. 

Thanks again. It's good to be back on-line, and even better that I resisted temptation to drop kick the computer into the back yard. The thought crossed my mind more than once. :argh: 

Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry Mark...didn't see your post til now. Yea, it was beautiful. On the weather channel today, I heard that "S" word. I walked away quickly and chalked it up as an April fools joke. I don't think they were joking though.  

The grass is greening up nicely, but doesnt really seem to be growing. Wont be long though! 

Greg


----------

